# When An Amateur Take Pictures



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

Although I'm not familiar with camera and I don't have the "sense of art" or whatever, I love taking pictures. My object of interest are mostly human activities, nature, and culture.

These are some of the pictures. I hope you like it. :blushed:


.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.


----------



## whisperycat (Aug 9, 2009)

It's always a treat to get glimpses of another world, another culture :happy:


----------



## addle1618 (Oct 31, 2008)

Lol! Those kids are hilarious :crazy:


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

What did you take these with? For some reason the quality reminds me of an iphone 3g or 3gs (2-3 mps)

You've taken some interesting pictures. I think photography is another way of seeing through someone else's eyes; what interested them; what catches their eyes; what angles they like to look at things; what they consider important to note with their camera. It's very interesting and I like your "amateur" photos (usually amateurs take pics of cliche things, photographers see a beauty in strange things I've noticed)

It does look like you took some of them in a rush though, like those little brown llama antiques though, if you stood back a little it wouldn't look cut-off. That's the only amateur thing I see as well as the sizing of the pics I think this is a very interesting collection, maybe put them out of portrait too, the ones in landscape look excellent.


----------



## Memphisto (Jan 27, 2010)

Beautiful photos, thank you for sharing. It's a nice glimpse into another world! I too love photography even though I'm not professional myself. I aspire to be someday! :happy:


----------



## ionias (Feb 8, 2010)

yea these are great, I might post some of mine. They're mostly landscapes.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

assbiscuits said:


> What did you take these with? For some reason the quality reminds me of an iphone 3g or 3gs (2-3 mps)


With any camera I can borrow from my friends or my office camera. LOL
 



> It does look like you took some of them in a rush though, like those little brown llama antiques though, if you stood back a little it wouldn't look cut-off. That's the only amateur thing I see as well as the sizing of the pics I think this is a very interesting collection, maybe put them out of portrait too, the ones in landscape look excellent.


LOL, it's not llama, it's dragon horse. :crazy:
But thanks. :happy:


----------

